# Looking for product demand: Wheel spacer and extended wheel studs



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm interested to know whether there is a demand in wheel spacers and extended wheel studs to be sold as a kit for Sentras, NX's, and any other cars you may think of. 

I'd like to know if there are wheel clearance issues that some may have. For example: using Sentra SE-R or G20 rims on an older Sentra E that only ran 14" steelies. Also, perhaps using 240SX rims on an Altima. Or anything to that extent. 

There will be a production run of these kits 'by the enthusiast, for the enthusiast.' 

The spacers will be made from aluminum and steel initially. With time, other materials will be introduced. Spacers will also include a couple of features that no other spacers have. These features will not be made public until the production is made and sales have begun. 

As far as pricing, I see it retailing between $50 and $70 for a kit of 16 studs and 4 spacers. 

Who is interested? What does everyone think of price? I need to know what kind of demand I'm dealing with. Any comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Thats a good price for a set of spacers. I have H&R spacers on my 200SX and I paid a nice amount for them... mostly because I wouldn't trust any other spacer on my car. Quality and durability cannot be compromised, or else even $50 would be a ripoff. If you can show a strong engineering example, I think people would buy them when they see the effect spacers have on our cars. I love how my wheels look with the H&Rs on. Good luck.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks. I should definetly have a few prototypes by the end of August.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

FYI, NISMO studs cost $8 each, totaling $64 USD to replace all four corners. You get a choice of 50mm or 60 mm.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Ripoff?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

When you're the only game in town, you charge what you want.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

So we'll just have to change that, wont we now?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm interested.


----------

